# Topologie/DP



## wogle (3 November 2010)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn ich einen zentrale Ort habe, wo 4 Profibusleitungen Enden, diese als ein Bus zusammen zu schließen?


Ich besitze 4 Dezentrale Peripherien (Vipa IM253), wobei das Profibuskabel jeder einzelnen Station an einem gemeinsamen Ort endet. Muss Profibus DP ein Ring werden oder was ratet Ihr mir.


Kennt Ihr da Lösungen oder Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu lösen? 

MfG,
Stefan


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 November 2010)

Da fällt mir das hier ein. Erfahrung habe ich damit allerdings keine.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 November 2010)

Hallo,
das von Rainer vorgeschlagene Gerät von Helmholz setze ich viel und gerne und ohne mich darüber ärgen zu müssen ein ...
Ergo ... kann ich nur empfehlen ...

Gruß
Larry


Nachsatz:
Eine kleinen Wermutstropfen gibt es hier aber trotzdem :  Helmholz hat bei dem Artikel mitunter schwer kalkulierbare Lieferzeiten ...


----------



## MW (3 November 2010)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die verwendung von zwei normalen Repeatern.
Je zwei Slaves an einen Repeater und die beiden Repeater in reihe an die CPU.


----------



## wogle (8 November 2010)

Dankesehr!

ich werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 November 2010)

wogle schrieb:


> Dankesehr!
> 
> ich werde es ausprobieren.



Welche Variante?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 November 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die verwendung von zwei normalen Repeatern.
> Je zwei Slaves an einen Repeater und die beiden Repeater in reihe an die CPU.



Wieso eigentlich 2 Repeater? Wenn er einen hat kann er ja 2 stränge (Leitungen) daran anschließen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 2 Repeater? Wenn er einen hat kann er ja 2 stränge (Leitungen) daran anschließen!



Er hat 4 Stränge mit DP und sicher auch einen Master. Wie bringt er die auf einen Repeater?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 November 2010)

*Dann ja...*

Dann ja, aber da könnte er auch immer noch den Master wenn er denn im gleichen Schrank ist mit in einen Strang nehmen. Denke mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## MW (8 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Dann ja, aber da könnte er auch immer noch den Master wenn er denn im gleichen Schrank ist mit in einen Strang nehmen. Denke mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht!



Wenn die CPU in einem der Stränge wäre/ist würde das natürlich mit einem Repeater funktionieren. Siehe Skizze im Anhang


----------

